# Sun patcht Java System LDAP JDK



## Newsfeed (27 Oktober 2008)

Durch einen Fehler in der Suchfunktion des LDAP JDK können unautorisierte Angreifer auf Informationen zugreifen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

